# Lobster/Crab quiche question



## DampCharcoal (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought I would get away from Quiche Lorraine for once and try lobster and/or crab quiche. The only problem is that the local Kroger doesn't receive enough demand for the fresh stuff so they only frozen lobster and crab. I'm weary of buying it frozen as the quality probably won't be up to snuff. Any thoughts? Since it's going to baked into a quiche will the difference in quality make that much of a difference? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chez suz (Dec 1, 2004)

Your idea of Lobster and Crab sounds absolutly yummy...my opinion is that since the ingred. are going into a quiche..the flavor will not be comprimised by using frozen products..infact if it were fresh lobster it would never make it into the quiche!! :roll:


----------



## buckytom (Dec 1, 2004)

you can't beat fresh of course, but since it is being baked in a quiche, i would think frozen would do fine. frozen crab and lobster is a teeny bit dryer and tougher than fresh, but you won't notice it in a quiche...


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info, buckytom! I'll take a shot at it this weekend (still choking down leftovers). I'll let ya know how it turns out! Suz, you're absolutely right about the fresh goodies never making it into the pie!


----------



## Alix (Dec 1, 2004)

Toss the leftovers in the freezer and make it tonight! I want to hear how it goes...and of course its all about me...sorry


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 1, 2004)

I've made this before with frozen and it turns out just fine.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 2, 2004)

Personally, I think putting fresh lobster or crab in a quiche would be a waste of lovely $$  shellfish.  Masking the taste of that great stuff is something IMO is "just not right."     They need to be eaten "nekid," at least to me.

So I am all for using frozen in a quiche.  I think it sounds quite yummy!


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 2, 2004)

Believe it or not, a lot of great restaurants serve perviously frozen lobster tails.  Australian lobster tails are particularly good and commands a higher price.  

Ever eat King or Snow Crab?  99% of the time, they're previously frozen.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 2, 2004)

Good point Psi. I doubt that Joe's Crab Shack here gets a special shipment from Alaska every day.


----------



## Otter (Dec 11, 2004)

Damp, I had the same problem. I tried a variety of canned and pouched crab and some were unbelievably wretched. This is the best I found: http://www.onecrab.com/  I don't consider it straight snack quality, but it was okay in crabcakes, and would probably also be okay in quiche. I found it at Walmart in the refrigerated (not frozen) seafood section.


----------

